# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (20 February 2015)

Good afternoon everyone, and welcome to the March 2015 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's competition is proudly sponsored by Pepperstone - The World's Leading Forex Broker.

Pepperstone is an Online Forex (FX) Trading Broker, providing traders across the globe with cutting edge forex trading technology to offer unmatched top tier liquidity, institutional grade spreads and the security of tight financial regulation. Pepperstone offers online forex trading through multiple forex trading platforms, including Metatrader 4, Webtrader and Apps for iPhone and Android.

Get started today and get up to $600 free brokerage!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Saturday, February 28 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  

Please don't forget to post a brief reason explaining why you chose your competition entry. One or two sentences is enough (feel free to add a chart if your reason is TA based). If your entry is the same as the previous month and the reason for choosing it is the same then feel free to just post the same explanation again. Thank you!


----------



## nulla nulla (20 February 2015)

I'll stick with *FMG* for one more month thanks Joe. Maybe the day traders will get carried away and push it back up closer to $3.00???


----------



## drillinto (20 February 2015)

MNS for an investment in the graphite space >> www.magnis.com.au


----------



## issh (22 February 2015)

AJX(Alexium International): Choosing this again for this month


----------



## Klogg (22 February 2015)

ICU for me please.


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 February 2015)

*BLT* again, thanks Joe.

There's really nothing I can contribute as meaningful reason: I don't understand the science behind their gene-silencing research, nor do I comprehend the risks behind their long-running patent disputes.

All I know is that it takes just a hint of a whiff of notable developments, and this could rocket anywhere.
And no, I have no idea if or when. But if it does, and it's March 2015, then I'll win the comp.  

Regards,
P


----------



## Joe Blow (24 February 2015)

February is the shortest month of the year. Don't forget to get your entry in for the March stock tipping competition! 

A reminder to those entering: please don't forget to post a brief reason explaining why you chose your competition entry. Thanks!


----------



## So_Cynical (24 February 2015)

*GTG* - Genetic technologies

Again - due to the fact that someone sees something in this as evidenced by the spectacular rise in February.


----------



## bigdog (24 February 2015)

FAR thanks Joe,

Great news is not far away!!

FAR 9:05 AM Successful Senegal drilling program completed
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/2014112...8mhhbylz7r.pdf

20 November 2014
Successful Senegal drilling program completed
• Two significant oil discoveries in the drilling program
• Both wells declared oil discoveries
• Preparing to plug SNE-1 well prior to rig being released
• Following the significant oil discovery in shallower Albian objective of SNE-1, no hydrocarbons encountered in deeper carbonate target
• Planning for an appraisal program to evaluate the two discoveries is underway


----------



## Craton (24 February 2015)

*HAV* thanks Joe.

Work finally in progress on their Portia mine.


----------



## Nortorious (24 February 2015)

Hi Joe,

*3DM *for me thanks Joe. 

The chart is enticing enough for me to take a punt on this stock in a tipping competition. Pretty high risk for actual investing but will be interesting to watch how it goes in March.

Thanks


----------



## Miner (24 February 2015)

Hi Joe BLT for me in March .
Reasons : just following recommendation from Shaw broking house. No innovation from my side with a hope go some up


----------



## Paavfc (24 February 2015)

AJQ  $7m gov refund may help the cause...


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 February 2015)

AVB thanks Joe. Just waiting patiently for the funding approval to come in and then it will take off

Iggy


----------



## jbocker (25 February 2015)

NWH please Joe. 
I am punting on the CEO giving good reasons for the company to justify it not to have been belted so much. Problem is I cant figure when the next report is due.

cheers


----------



## jancha (26 February 2015)

Hi Joe although TNG is up 50% this month of Feb,I'm going to jump ship and go with PLS for just this month.
It's due for an upgrade of it's JORG resource at Pilgangoora soon.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 February 2015)

HHV

Big winner if the $A keeps dropping.
I have a number of similar companies like HGG and MQA who will also keep winning for me.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 February 2015)

The end of the month is almost upon us. Please keep the March competition entries coming!


----------



## noco (27 February 2015)

NMT please Joe...NMT have great loads of lithium and believe it will soon be in big demand.


----------



## barney (27 February 2015)

LSR thanks Joe  ..... It just sneaks in at the 1 cent level this month. 

Lots of Gold being found on their leases but haven't hit the Mother Load yet ....... Hoping for news on a suitable Joint Venture to give them some cash to throw at their projects   ...... someone like NST would be nice


----------



## Melthar (27 February 2015)

*AHZ* thanks Joe.

  10 cents seems to be about the normal point where they retreat to when all is quiet before something gives them a bit of a kick up.  Any good news should send them up around 15 cents or beyond again.


----------



## pixel (27 February 2015)

*PRR *for me, thanks Joe;

I sold mine today, first thing after the announcement that said they'd discontinue the cancer drugs. That led to a general exodus - the usual knee-jerk reaction.
Once people have progressed to page 43 of the presentations and digested the opportunities of Prima's new direction, the recovery may well be swift and lasting. (It's a speculation anyway  )


----------



## explod (27 February 2015)

Orion Gold,  ORN thanks Joe, 

Chart looks good,  similar to my favourite Northern Star which surely needs a breather, up 120% in three months.  

Some interesting results could be due,  so worth a run this  month with gold about to burst at the seams,  in my very humble view of course. 

"oh how hard it is to... "


----------



## SilverRanger (27 February 2015)

IIN please, taking a punt at it while M&A activities are back


----------



## Faramir (27 February 2015)

ALT - Analytica Limited
Why again? ALT ended up with a approx 14% loss for February. I wonder if it will turn around in March.

I responded in the ALT thread that I am not 'really' that interested in this stock other than putting a 'bet' on it in this competition.


----------



## burglar (27 February 2015)

*AZS* Azure Minerals, thanks Joe!

Well hammered, despite recent good news!

Now in the graphite space!
(don't know if it is a good move at this time?!)


----------



## systematic (27 February 2015)

I finally remembered to get my entry in on time...I miss so many of these!

*THX* *Thundelarra *please Joe.

It's a stock quite capable of making decent jumps in short periods of time.


----------



## Miner (28 February 2015)

Thanks Burglar for bringing my attention on the  duplicate tip BLT .
Hi Joe
Please change my previous tip BLT to new tip BNO .
It is a medical scrip, had made good losses and with one little medical discovery could go sky rocket.
All gambling any way


----------



## Muschu (28 February 2015)

ARW as they appear to be making good progress in the renewable energy space.

Thanks for all you do Joe....


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 March 2015)

HZN again please waiting for the price of oil to rise.


----------



## robusta (1 March 2015)

DNA again please Joe.
The rights issue will be completed and maybe being a larger market cap now they will come onto the radar of the institutional investors.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2015)

Because the last day of February fell on a Saturday, I have decided to extend the deadline for entries in the March competition until midnight tonight.

If you haven't entered yet, please do it today.


----------



## rcm617 (1 March 2015)

TSV please Joe.
Is starting to stir a bit after consolidation of shares and leading up to the two well drill at Warro in May, funded by Alcoa.


----------



## peter2 (1 March 2015)

*GBG*: thanks Joe

Price has been trading sideways like most other iron ore stocks. A close >0.025 would interest me as a spec trade.
TMF (Twiggs Money Flow) has been slowly rising, indicating rising demand for the stock.


----------



## Buckfont (1 March 2015)

I'll give Medigard MGZ a try Joe.

Expecting sales of blood collection devices to commence in March. New safety syringes designed to prevent needle stick injuries. Worldwide mktfor BCD's is 1.4bil units. Small company with huge sales potential.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2015)

ABU thanks Joe

Coming off a previous low.


----------



## Ijustnewit (1 March 2015)

*DCC* ,  up on unusual volume Friday . No other reason , just wanted to have a go .


----------



## pavilion103 (1 March 2015)

PAN

After consolidation it looks to be pushing higher again.


----------



## namrog (1 March 2015)

Will stick with PRU
Looks like 33 cents is support for now, so up or down ?


----------



## tinhat (1 March 2015)

*NRT* Novogen Limited please.

I'm sticking to my theme of biotechs. Novogen research and develop chemotherapy drugs for the treatment of cancer. They are about to conduct human trials in Australia of a drug targeting ovarian cancer .


----------



## UMike (1 March 2015)

*CVN* - Maybe with the refinancing model out of the way, This month I hope, this Stock will bounce back to where a producing mining company should be.


----------



## Ann (1 March 2015)

*TGS* please Joe. It has been oversold and may bounce back after a long term monthly triple bottom. Sorry no time for a chart, too close to midnight!


----------

